# Clarification of MARU lube and the silicone that beats all exsisting silicone.



## TK 421 (Aug 16, 2010)

I heard a LOT of complaints from cubers that their MARU lube (you can get all MARU products at www.marucube.com), so this is what it does.

-MARU's very own 2x2 to 4x4 is horrible from the start, but when it receives the lube it becomes very light and speedy. It is NOT recommended to light cubes (GuHong, Sky Cube, Joycube etc.) but is is recommended that you use it in very heavy cubes (EDISON 2008, A-1 etc.)

The silicon i told you about is PenRay. The lube if you use it, work it in quickly (will become sticky if not, the solution is to spray it again), the chemical of the spray not so hard like Jig-A-Loo but it still melts weak plastic.







www.penray.com


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 16, 2010)

That their maru lube does what?


----------



## TK 421 (Aug 16, 2010)

their MARU lube lightens up cubes soo much (for heavy cubes)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 16, 2010)

Why isn't it reccomended to the GuHong? It works nice on the GuHong.
Different lubes respond differently to different cubes. There is no Best Lube out there.


----------



## TK 421 (Aug 16, 2010)

the GuHong overshoots too much if use MARU lube. also, change GuHong core with non-spherical Alpha core


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 16, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> *the GuHong overshoots too much* if use MARU lube. also, *change GuHong core with non-spherical Alpha co*re



No it doesn't.
And why?


----------



## skeevs (Aug 16, 2010)

Wrecked my colored guhong plastic when I accidently sprayed too much silicone on it  Got my order of Maru lube coming in soon.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 16, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> the GuHong overshoots too much if use MARU lube.



No it doesn't? Mine works fine with maru. I love it. Maybe your turning style just isn't used to it so that statement is based on opinion, not fact. Just like my statement about Maru in the guhong was based on opinion, not fact.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 16, 2010)

The maru lube works great. That is fact.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 16, 2010)

I disagree with this thread and I disagree with your signature. Maru lube is really good in all cubes, and not all rubiks brands are bad. I have one that is my main speedcube.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 16, 2010)

TEGTaylor said:


> I disagree with this thread and I disagree with your signature. Maru lube is really good in all cubes, and not all rubiks brands are bad. I have one that is my main speedcube.



I like my rubik's brand better than 70% of diys.

On topic: Maru lube works fine in any cube. It only lasts for a few solves anyway, so if you overlube, it will be fine in the end. What I do to all of my cubes is this:

1-2 decent size squirts of crc in the cube. Wait 1-2 hours.
Lube the core with lubix. Wait an hour.
2-3 drops of maru lube. best cube ever.


----------



## nathanajah (Aug 16, 2010)

TEGTaylor said:


> I disagree with this thread and I disagree with your signature. Maru lube is really good in all cubes, and not all rubiks brands are bad. I have one that is my main speedcube.



I agree. Not all Rubik's brands are bad, it depends on your preference. My main cube is Rubik's DIY, and I can sub-13 with it.
About the lube, it really depends on the cube and again, your preference. I use Penray to lube my Rubik's DIY, and never tried maru, so I can't compare it.

(Though, I think most people will agree that 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5 rubik's brand aren't very good for speedcubing..


----------



## Metroidam11 (Aug 16, 2010)

You guys should try Lubix Cube lubricant. It is 100% silicone and it is injected into the core. I tried it at Nationals and it works really well! It is a lubricant meant for puzzles.

http://lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Welcome.html


----------



## splinteh (Aug 16, 2010)

TEGTaylor said:


> I disagree with this thread and I disagree with your signature. Maru lube is really good in all cubes, and not all rubiks brands are bad. I have one that is my main speedcube.



Dude, I agree with his sig. The Maru lube is good but it runs out VERY QUICKLY. You're better off buying silicone lubricant locally rather than going online to purchase lube that will run out in a couple weeks.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 16, 2010)

The maru lube is great! I used it on my F-II, and it is amazing.


----------



## radmin (Aug 16, 2010)

Maru lube gives the cube an instant jolt.
Other lubes need time to dry and work in. A lot of times other lubes make the cube worse for the first few minutes.

If Maru lube is the exact same as Rubiks.com lube (and I'm pretty sure it is,) then it's silicone and mineral spirits. The product is called Shine-Up. It's a furniture polish. This has all been discussed before. It's seen a big revival now that Maru gives it away with their 4x4.

It's doesn't "run" out, it dries out, as it should. Then the silicone is left behind. When you first put it in, it works well when still wet. When this feeling wears off people think it wore off. The only lubes that go in wet and stay wet are shock oil and Lubix. (that I know of)


----------



## Edward (Aug 16, 2010)

Sup guys
CRC4lyfe


----------



## theace (Aug 16, 2010)

i used to hate rubik's brand. I still do. But they can be amazing after you break in and sand them a little. I have managed to get times of 25ish on one i modded for a friend recently. And i average at around 30ish.


----------



## TK 421 (Aug 17, 2010)

Not all rubiks brand is bad but their 2x2 4x4 and 5x5 sucks their DIY lock up even more than storebought

Plastic discoloration may appear if oversprayed in cube (penray)

I'm too used to heavy cubes


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 17, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Not all rubiks brand is bad but their 2x2 4x4 and 5x5 sucks their DIY lock up even more than storebought
> 
> Plastic discoloration may appear if oversprayed in cube (penray)
> 
> I'm too used to heavy cubes



2x2: Pestvic liked his.
4x4: No. It was Thrwast's main speedcube for a while.
5x5: It was my main speedcube until I got a V cube. It was better than an ES.


----------



## Edward (Aug 17, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> TK 421 said:
> 
> 
> > Not all rubiks brand is bad but their 2x2 4x4 and 5x5 sucks their DIY lock up even more than storebought
> ...



>Pestvic liked his
And iirc, he only liked it because he loosened the screws, and lubed (and his ES was still better)

>No. It was Thrwast's main speedcube for a while.
That doesn't negate the general opinion that Rubik's 4x4's pretty much suck.

>It was my main speedcube until I got a V cube. It was better than an ES.
That is your particular 5x5. Just like the point above.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 17, 2010)

Saying something is good just because a well-known YouTuber likes it is just ridiculous.


----------



## blah (Aug 17, 2010)

6x6x6 is fun.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 17, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> TK 421 said:
> 
> 
> > *the GuHong overshoots too much* if use MARU lube. also, *change GuHong core with non-spherical Alpha co*re
> ...



The light, overshooty nature of a maru lubed gu hong might be nice for some people, and bad for others.

The original core in the gu hong sucks. Put a different core in it. Alpha 1, Type C, C4Y cores are all fine candidates.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 17, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Saying something is good just because a well-known YouTuber likes it is just ridiculous.



But this underwear MUST be better! MICHAEL JORDAN wears it!


----------



## TK 421 (Aug 18, 2010)

all rubiks brand is nice (post year 2000 and post re-tooling)

well the retooled ones is just for display...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 18, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> the GuHong overshoots too much if use MARU lube.


I wasn't aware that cubes moved on their own...


----------



## TK 421 (Aug 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by hawkmp4 View Post
Originally Posted by TK 421 View Post
the GuHong overshoots too much if use MARU lube.
I wasn't aware that cubes moved on their own...


if they moved on their own, they would solve themselves. there would be no speedcubers


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 18, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Originally Posted by hawkmp4 View Post
> Originally Posted by TK 421 View Post
> the GuHong overshoots too much if use MARU lube.
> I wasn't aware that cubes moved on their own...
> ...


Clearly 
Now that we've established that cubes DON'T move on their own...
How, exactly, is it that the cube overshoots? It seems like you're blaming the cube for your failure to turn accurately.


----------



## TK 421 (Aug 18, 2010)

well, my hands is too used to edison, storebought and very tight cubes, so that would be my mistake


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 19, 2010)

Umm the maru lube works great on everything wtf


----------



## Joker (Sep 1, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> On topic: Maru lube works fine in any cube. It *only lasts for a few solves *anyway, so if you overlube, it will be fine in the end.



Thanks for that. Lol I am NOT getting it if it runs out that quickly.


----------



## AnthonyH (Sep 1, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Why isn't it reccomended to the GuHong? It works nice on the GuHong.
> Different lubes respond differently to different cubes. There is no Best Lube out there.



I've used MAru Lube for my Guhong. As you said it works really nice with it. And So i agree


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 1, 2010)

Joker said:


> HelpCube said:
> 
> 
> > On topic: Maru lube works fine in any cube. It *only lasts for a few solves *anyway, so if you overlube, it will be fine in the end.
> ...



it does not. It's just that it drys after a few solves and isn't as slippery as before. It's normal, because it's supposed to be dry.


----------



## clarubik (Sep 1, 2010)

Maru lube is amazing on the Guhong you just have to get used to being a little more light fingered


----------



## Sn0w (Sep 1, 2010)

At the toronto open i got a dayan, put in maru lube. that made it amazing. I didnt use dayan core thoguh -.- i used type a core.


----------



## Joker (Sep 3, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > HelpCube said:
> ...



Soooo... you don't need to lube it after every 12 solves?


----------



## adfoote (Sep 3, 2010)

The best silicone ive ever used is KEL pure silicone. no work-in time required, and it makes cubes FLY. I might even bring my can of it to the Virginia open, just so you can see it in person.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 3, 2010)

Joker said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



The Maru lube doesn't randomly think "Ok, I'm gonna make the cuber relube with me evry 12 solves"


----------



## xdaragon (Sep 4, 2010)

For me the Maru Lube is Great it makes the cube become fast it a short period of time. CRC takes like 10 minutes to break in. Though it depends whether you prefer tighter or looser cubes


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 4, 2010)

Quick question: has anyone tried Maru Lube in their V-cubes?

For silicone, I also use Kel pure silicone. I like it. However, I use Maru Lube in my Maru DIY 3x3, so much better than silicone.


----------



## Jason Paris (Nov 25, 2010)

theace said:


> i used to hate rubik's brand. I still do. But they can be amazing after you break in and sand them a little. I have managed to get times of 25ish on one i modded for a friend recently. And i average at around 30ish.


 
My PB is 18.46, and it was done with a 2 year old store bought Rubik's cube(bought at walgreens), and Lubix....


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 26, 2010)

Jason Paris said:


> My PB is 18.46, and it was done with a 2 year old store bought Rubik's cube(bought at walgreens), and Lubix....


 
Try to switch to a DIY

and btw, dun use penray anymore. it wears off after 3 days or so


----------

